# Newbie... IBS Has Taken Over My Life



## HorseGirl661 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello.. Im Emily. I was diagnosed with IBS when i was 17 now 19. Im going through a hard time trying to deal with the pain and frustration , not to mention the embarrasment that comes with IBS. I want to do so much in life go to college get a good job, but to me it all just seems like thats all a dream. I cant go 5 miles down the road before having to pull over and find a restroom. I dont want to go anywere anymore. And thats a problem being my age, with a boyfriend. Im suppose to be able to go out and have fun but instead i just hide myself in my house. I build my life around my IBS, and it doesnt feel like its going very far. I feel like no one around me understands how it feels to have IBS. They just think " just get up and go to the bathroom". They dont understand the pain and anxiety that comes with it. I just need to know its going to be ok.


----------



## facethemusic (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi EmilyI just want you to know that you are not alone in what you are going through. It has been so helpful for me to know that I am not the only person out there suffering from the physical pain of IBS and, almost worse, the emotional stress and problems that come from it. Just read through the forums...everyone is in this boat together! I think it's especially hard to be young and have it. I'm in college right now, my senior year, and I have a boyfriend, too - we've been dating for three years and I just recently got comfortable enough with him to talk about it a little. It really is hard for people to understand if they don't have it, which is why I think these forums are so great. And even though it is very, very hard sometimes, I do believe that it will be okay







. One day at a time, right?


----------



## 1Rosa (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, I am so sorry to hear about your frustration! I definitely understand where you are coming from. I just want you to know that it is possible to make it--I am in college and doing fine. Some days are better than others (finals week now, things are a bit more problematic than I'd like). But know that if you do go the college route, you can get in touch with your college's disability resource center and they will help you with so much -- giving you rides, letting you take your exams in less stressful environments, more time for homework and exams if needed, personalized schedules to accommodate when you feel best. I think the most important thing is to keep on keeping on and to work on getting things under control and to feel HOPEFUL. The more down you get, and stressed and frustrated and embarrassed, the worse the symptoms get, you know? When I start feeling bad, sometimes I think I feel worse and worse because I lose hope. But I think if we all keep trying to find what works for us, what our triggers are, etc. we will eventually find some relief. We're here for you!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Are you at college at the moment Emily? Let me tell you it IS possible. I thought the same way as you for a while too. How does your boyfriend feel about all this have you spoken to him? You may find that people are more supportive than you think they wll be if you tell them honestly how it makes you feel.Are you on any medication?


----------



## Kiss-Me-Deadly (Dec 3, 2007)

Regarding your boyfriend, I'm 18 and I've recently told my boyfriend about my IBS and what happens when I get an attack (well i didn't go into all the details cos i'm still really self conscious about it) I don't know about you but it made me feel a lot happier knowing that he knows whats wrong with me.


----------



## psuchick402 (Jan 6, 2008)

Emily, I understand what you are going through. I don't get D attacks as much, but I always need to know where there is a bathroom and it's hard to even go out.I also have a boyfriend of 17 months and he is supportive. Have you told your boyfriend yet?We are all here with the same problems so don't worry.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

em heres what u need 2 do 1. take a digestive enzyme u can find them on amazon.com (i take now vegetarian ones) take it before every meal 2. and everytime u take this eat a ritz cracker or a pretzel BEFORE the meal 3. get off ALL coke soda flavored water products. 4. go to a natural doc in ur area 5. read the book eating for ibs if u do all these things u might feel way way better holla back at [email protected] if u do i am 19 yrs old but i refuse to let this control me so i developed my own cure IM NOT SAYING IT WILL work for u but u should definetly try it ok LIFE IS TOO SHORT DO WHAT I DID please thanx


----------



## nicnac1261 (Feb 2, 2008)

hey emily !!!! i know exactly how you feel i am 17 and i was diagonsed with it a year ago while i was stil in sixth form it was hell i had to always run to toilets in the middle of classes i nearly passed out once aswel at my sixth form prom which was embrassin lol !! and i had to drop out of college last year because of the stress and it causes alot of attacks but i am learning to cope takin it one step at a time and will be startin college again in sept !!!! just to let you know everything will b alrite in the end !!





















!!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Emily,Welcome to the boards! You are not alone... I was diagnosed with IBS-D literally a couple of weeks after I turned 20. I was away at college at the time, and I ended up dropping out to come home because I didn't know what was wrong with me.However, you're young enough to gain control and do all those things! First of all, talk to your boyfriend. If he truly cares, he'll understand. If he doesn't, then I'm sorry, but then he's not worth your time. My boyfriend had been with me for 2 years when it first happened to me, and even though it took a few months to sort it out and explain it to him, he understood. I suggest getting it out in the open ASAP because, unfortunately, it is life altering. We used to go out to dinner and movies all the time, but now I can't. Our substitute though is renting movies and staying in. It bores him a bit sometimes, but I just can't go out and that's how it is.First thing I did when I found it is was IBS was I went to Chapters/Indigo (book store) and grabbed a couple of educational/self-help books on IBS. I read them and kept a diary to eliminate foods and activities that triggered it. Just doing that should make it a little easier for you.Other than that, I suggest you see someone to find out if maybe you need to take something for anxiety. That could help. Take some time off school, try a part-time job even if you can, and try some supplements to see it if helps. Unfortunately, and you'll know if you read around on here, there's stuff that could work, and doesn't. It's just a hit or miss game. If you have IBS-D (diarrhea), you might even want to keep a supply of Immodium. I find this helps when you need to be out.Things can be accomplished, but take some time for yourself right now to try and figure things out.


----------

